# Will this work?



## nickmcmechan (14 Mar 2014)

Hi, not been on here for a while!

Thinking about setting up a low maintenance low tech tank and wanted to run it by...

Here's the plans in my head so far

Fluval Edge 46l...know it's not an ideal tank but my wife loves the look and struggling to find an alternate she like that wasn't open topped, open to suggestions, needs to be stylish....

Substrate ADA Aquasoil with power sand, fairly deep

Background hygrophila, probably deformis (sp?), want something thick and bushy
Middle front left Sword
Middle front right tall red wood with Java fern attached to bottom rear, java moss front,  anubias upper part
Front and side carpet with crypt wendtii

I don't plan on dosing the water column

 In my current setup I use shrimp mineral rocks and almond leaves which appears successful for the shrimp

Livestock to be transferred over from my current setup (fluval edge 23l)

Chilli Rasboras
Cherry Shrimp (loads, too many to count!)
Zebra Nerite
Assassin Snail (along with the trumpet snail residents)
Zebra Otos

Thoughts?

PS the crypts, java moss, java fern and anubias will be transferred over the current setup, as will the filter media, filter etc.


----------



## Edvet (14 Mar 2014)

Not sure but wont the closed top create CO2 problems. In a low tech CO2 difusses from the surface, which is closed in the Edge.


----------



## nickmcmechan (14 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Not sure but wont the closed top create CO2 problems. In a low tech CO2 difusses from the surface, which is closed in the Edge.



Thanks Edvet.

Interesting point about the closed top and co2. I've not had this with my 23l and I guess I need to understand why in order to replicate the success

I wonder if the hob helps? I also use an Oxyganator ( http://www.garnelaxia.at/epages/es10563248.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es10563248/Products/SO001 ) which may factor in


----------



## nickmcmechan (14 Mar 2014)

Ps should say I really fancy the fluval fresh but don't want an open top


----------



## Hamm Piggybank (14 Mar 2014)

You could also go with any tank you like, such as ADA Garden Cube or TMC Signature range, and buy
ADA Glass Cover for Cube Garden. They come in different sizes and with very minimalistic stainless hooks. And it gives you versatility if you decide that you do not want a covered tank for any reason later on.


----------



## Edvet (14 Mar 2014)

Been looking at a Dennerle scapers tank, whole package with light and filter.


----------



## Hamm Piggybank (14 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Been looking at a Dennerle scapers tank, whole package with light and filter


I have looked at the Dennerle scapers tank too, as it gets positive reviews and would help keeping the cost of setting up my first planted aquarium under control.


----------



## nickmcmechan (14 Mar 2014)

Was looking at the aqua one 130 today, impressive


----------



## tim (14 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Been looking at a Dennerle scapers tank, whole package with light and filter.


Filters not the most powerful, they have one setup in my lfs and it's got a fair few dead spots flow wise, strong light for such poor flow IMO.


----------



## nickmcmechan (16 Mar 2014)

Bought the Aquaone Nano 130l....big nano!

Used a combination of aquatic soil, jbl aqua basis and tetra complete covered on top with jbl sansibar black

Back right is various types of hygro with rotala at right hand side

Back left is bacopa

Middle right is redwood with anubias attached

Middle left is bog wood with java fern

Echinodorus Rose x3 in between the bits of wood 

Rest is carpeted with various crypts

Light seems high for low light so have ordered frogbit to diffuse

Plan to just leave it and see how it goes just now


----------

